# Brisco the beast



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Beast alert! Now this is a STUD quality dog! Saw that Tiekerhook was using him, checked him out and really enjoyed his training vids.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMTz_csXi0w


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice dog, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Does he have a name (I can't watch the video)?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> Does he have a name (I can't watch the video)?



Brisco vom Patriot. 

Can I ask a possibly stupid question? The dog seemed to talk a lot on the sleeve. I was always taught this is the sign if conflict. Is that wrong? 

I enjoyed the video, he is a very nice dog.


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> Brisco vom Patriot.
> 
> Can I ask a possibly stupid question? The dog seemed to talk a lot on the sleeve. I was always taught this is the sign if conflict. Is that wrong?
> 
> I enjoyed the video, he is a very nice dog.


I think it's dependent, a dog that talks on the sleeve could also be high in fight drive. If the grip doesnt lessen then i dont see a problem with it.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

That fact that he's "talkative" says in his favour, it means that he's much confident about what will happen next. Nervous dogs sometimes do not bark at all, they are suffocating themselves in anticipation. Have you ever wondered why the dog "talks" on sleeve at all? That is a call for your support, which follows as a forwarding cue. He knows the length of time you covering this rather short distance between you and the decoy, so he fills time with barks. I'd do the sessions slightly longer, and time before reengagements really short for 10-15 exercises just for the sake of providing variations to keep his spirit fresh .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Talking on the sleeve can be fight, but also can be unsureness and conflict. Have to know the dog.


----------

